# Removing a stubborn Allen bolt



## AtomicElbow (Dec 19, 2014)

Recently I picked up a old power washer at the curb and I am going to try and convert it from vertical shaft to horizontal shaft, everything has worked out so far but one thing, there is a Allen bolt on the crankshaft that is stripped really bad and it also has cracked on one side, what should I do to remove the bolt, I have tried using a hex key set and a reverse drill bit but none worked. There is a photo below of the the bolt View attachment 1419044327508.jpg


----------



## AtomicElbow (Dec 19, 2014)

Also, the cuts on the crankshaft were there when I got it


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 19, 2014)

It's a set screw,  Drill it out, use a good drill, try a center drill first and don't over speed it.


----------



## tornitore45 (Dec 20, 2014)

You are not trying to save the bushing. Right?

Cut a shallow slot in the screw and bushing with your 90* grinder, then use a screwdriver.


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 20, 2014)

If the hex is split, the the screw is most likely too tight to remove with a screw driver.    Plus, you will be creating a burr in the threaded area causing more resistance to turn the screw.  
If it is sticking up above the surface, it is worth a try.  
So , you have two options, to try.  
Another thought,! if you think that it may have any loctite on it, heat it first.
If you know for sure that there is thread locker, or any type of adhesive, you heat until you start to smell a sweet smell.  Then you know that you are getting close to the degrading temp.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, if you have room...maybe a little heat & a small pipe wrench around the head?

John


----------



## Toolguy (Dec 20, 2014)

Weld a bolt on the top of it. The heat and cool cycle will probably help loosen it, the weld will keep it from spreading out at the crack and you will have a new good bolt head to work with to turn it.


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 20, 2014)

...machine away the metal around the set-screw...the piece is useless anyway.


----------



## DJP (Dec 21, 2014)

I like use of a 'heat' wrench to expand the material around a stubborn bolt but in this case where the gripping surfaces are already stripped you might try a metric or SAE allen key that is slightly larger and grind it carefully for a very tight fit. Hammering it into the bolt is best. he heat the surrounding metal and try again to loosen it.

If you decide to cut a slot in the top of the bolt where it is cracked I would use a drift punch instead of a screwdriver to apply an impact turning moment.

If none of that works grind away until it's gone.


----------

